# Free porn.



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

The all nude police officer calendar for 2004 comes in an all-male and an all-female ver sion. All pics show full frontal nudity, for both female and male versions. Just click on the menu to select which one you want to view.

They are available for sale on the site -- the calendars, not the officers. Click on the site below to view all 12 (24) totally nude peace officers.

http://www.richstevens.com/NAKED.swf

P.S. Nothing hardcore here. You KNOW you're going to look so just do it.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

That is great.


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> The all nude police officer calendar for 2004 comes in an all-male and an all-female ver sion.
> 
> http://www.richstevens.com/NAKED.swf


Gee thanks, I needed that - *NOT*!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"...totally nude peace officers."_...er, shouldn't that be "piece" officers?  :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

For those who feel unfairly gipped by Jim's come on, errrr.... nevermind.... here's a link for those looking for the real deal..... Fair warning..... DON'T open if you have the wife watching over your shoulder or the boss nearby....

http://www.suze.net/index.html


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> here's a link for those looking for the real deal


Oh, so those girls are policewomen? :eek2:



BobMurdoch said:


> http://www.suze.net/index.html


The 1,546,127,382,835th porn site on the web!

(excuse any typos - it's hard to type with one hand)


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> http://www.suze.net/index.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> Successfully fooled on for the second time.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

thebigjp said:


> BobMurdoch said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.suze.net/index.html[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

To paraphrase an old saying:

"Once shame on you, you fool; twice fooled, you shamed twice." 

Or something like that. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jim Parker said:


> To paraphrase an old saying:
> 
> "Once shame on you, you fool; twice fooled, you shamed twice."
> 
> Or something like that. :lol:


Yoda would understand that, Jim. I think this quote is what you had in mind --

_"Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me."_ - unattributed

Other 'foolish' quotes --

_"Any fool can make a rule, and any fool will mind it."_ - Thoreau

_"Better a witty fool than a foolish wit."_ - Shakespeare

_"You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time."_ 
- Lincoln

_"The fool wonders, the wise man asks."_ - Disraeli

_"Talk sense to a fool and he calls you foolish."_ - Euripides


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

"Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me."
Yeah, that's it.

This is a game that I like to play with my business partner. Take a saying or two and see how badly we can mix it up. The only rules are that there has to have some link between them, however feeble, and it has to fit into the conversation at hand. For example:
"Call a spade black" from "Call a spade a spade" and "Black as the ace of spades" 
"That's spilled milk over the dam" etc

OK, it doesn't take much to amuse us. We know that.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I asked my wife if she would like to see what kind of porn I looked at on the web, and opened the site at the top. She jumped about six inches. :lol:


----------



## Sky King (Jan 30, 2004)

Bogy said:


> I asked my wife if she would like to see what kind of porn I looked at on the web, and opened the site at the top. She jumped about six inches. :lol:


My wife jumped closer to 7.5" :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> For those who feel unfairly gipped by Jim's come on, errrr.... nevermind.... here's a link for those looking for the real deal..... Fair warning..... DON'T open if you have the wife watching over your shoulder or the boss nearby....
> 
> http://www.suze.net/index.html


I suspect none of us would mind being busted by her!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I might even consent to a strip search.....

As long as she went first....... :haha:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> _"Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me."_ - unattributed


Actually I think Scotty said that, but I can't remember which Star Trek episode.


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

Cute. Not that I am an exxpert but I must admit the SUZE picture is one of the very few where the fellow compliments those great...eyes, and really means it.


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

JM Anthony said:


> Actually I think Scotty said that, but I can't remember which Star Trek episode.


Actually, that's an old Chinese proverb. Predates Star Trek by, oh, a few thousand years!

GWB tried to use it once, too:

George W. Bush in Nashville, attempting to say "Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me" but instead struggling through the lines "fool me once, shame on--(pause) --shame on you. Fool me --you can't get fooled again."


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

"I won't get fooled again"

Who?
I can't guess who.
No, not Guess Who, Who!
Who?
That's right.
Who?
Yes.
I told you that I can't guess who!

With apologys to Abbott & Costello


----------

